# Wipers Dead / Databus Error HELP!



## HiTechCD (Sep 28, 2008)

Ross Tech: Here is my auto-scan. 

These fault codes appeared after I plugged in a 12 VOLT batter charger/starter device to the car to not have to run the engine while doing VCDS work. I think the charger device was initially set to TOO MANY amps and fried something. I checked the 30 amp fuse under the hood and swapped it out - NO JOY. 

Could it be a relay or fuse under the dash? That Databus error really worries me too, as my car scanned clean as a whistle before this "power surge" today. Damn. Please help!

My car is under warranty and if I have to, I can bring into the dealership for repair (but dread doing this).

The only symptom is WIPERS DON'T WORK - There is NO MIL or any dashboard light related to this. The Washer Fluid does squirt out, but wipers DO NOT come on. 


Sunday,12,June,2011,20:38:43:21135
VCDS Version: Beta 11.3.0
Data version: 20110601


Chassis Type: 1K0
Scan: 01 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 42 44 46 52 56 62 65 72 77


01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
65-Tire Pressure -- Status: Malfunction 0010
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CBF) Labels: 06J-907-115-CBF.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 115 AL HW: 1K0 907 115 AK
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0030 
Revision: E3H21--- Serial number: 
Coding: 0403010818070160
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 70E5C18B1F86

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (-----) Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AN HW: 1K0 907 379 AN
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H45 0107 
Revision: 00H45001 
Coding: 114B600C49260000880F06E9922200413000
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 7EF9EFB355D2

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J301) Labels: 3C8-907-336.clb
Part No SW: 3C8 907 336 N HW: 3C8 907 336 N
Component: Climatic H13 0203 
Revision: 00006001 
Coding: 0000000000
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00185
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatic A01001
ROD: EV_Climatic_VW36.rod
VCID: 387539AB3776

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 937 085 C HW: 5K0 937 085 C
Component: BCM PQ35 B++ 008 0019 
Revision: BI008001 
Coding: 6D200B3E982F3EE480000001400080000100538641008D005C8020000086
Shop #: WSC 00066 123 12345
VCID: 336F0E872E10

2 Faults Found:
00153 - Windshield Wiper Motor; Driver Side (V216) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 58
Mileage: 12977 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2018.14.30
Time: 20:33:32

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 12.45 V
ON 
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 

02071 - Local Databus 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 58
Mileage: 12977 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2018.14.30
Time: 20:33:37

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 12.45 V
ON 
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 1K0-909-605.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 909 605 AD HW: 1K0 909 605 AD
Component: 04 AIRBAG VW8R 036 8900 
Revision: 06036000 Serial number: 003EVM01BD5E 
Coding: 0012340
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 6ED9DFF305B2

Part No: 1K0 959 339 H
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 007 0006

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY9.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 CP HW: 1K0 953 549 CP
Component: J0527 053 0111 
Coding: 0000031
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 82011B43A12A

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 1K8 920 961 D HW: 1K8 920 961 D
Component: KOMBI H05 0206 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 270700
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00150
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04040
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
VCID: 336F0E872E10

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 AA HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H07 0081 
Revision: H07 01 Serial number: 250809F1000260
Coding: E9807F07000602001002
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 66C9A7D32D42

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 1K8 920 961 D HW: 1K8 920 961 D
Component: IMMO H05 0206 
Serial number: 
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03004
ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
VCID: 336F0E872E10

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 701 AC HW: 1K0 959 793 N
Component: J386 TUER-SG FT 1525 
Revision: 72009005 Serial number: 00000531598917
Coding: 0001205
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 6FE7C2F702B8

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
Part No: 1K0 909 144 H
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 69 2901 
Revision: 00H17000 
Shop #: WSC 02069 000 90108
VCID: 2F6702F7C238

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 702 AC HW: 1K0 959 792 N
Component: J387 TUER-SG BT 1525 
Revision: 72009005 Serial number: 09070405570303
Coding: 0001204
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 70E5C18B1F86

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J503) Labels: 5M0-035-1xx-56.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 035 180 AC HW: 1K0 035 180 AC
Component: Radio Prem-8 H10 0034 
Revision: -----19S Serial number: VWZ4Z7J3028876
Coding: 0500040004
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 61C3B4CFC46C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 703 AH HW: 1K0 959 795 T
Component: J388 TUER-SG HL 1401 
Revision: 12006001 Serial number: 00000004286250
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 76E9F7937DE2

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure (J502) Labels: None
Part No SW: 5K0 937 085 C HW: 5K0 937 085 C
Component: RDK 008 0817 
Coding: 018705
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 336F0E872E10

1 Fault Found:
02903 - Hard Warning 2 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100010
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 10639 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2012.14.22
Time: 02:15:02

Freeze Frame:
Text: 3444625503
Pressure: 1.90 bar
Pressure: 2.40 bar
Temperature: 7.2°C
Text: 00
Speed: 67.0 km/h


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 704 AH HW: 1K0 959 794 T
Component: J389 TUER-SG HR 1401 
Revision: 12006001 Serial number: 00000004279563
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 77F7FA977AE8

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone (J738) Labels: 1K8-035-730.clb
Part No SW: 1K8 035 730 C HW: 1K8 035 730 C
Component: Telefon H08 6600 
Revision: 00008000 Serial number: 20389520208014
Coding: 412100
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 2953ECEFFCDC

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 19, 2010)

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/02071

Look at the special notes for this... 

Make sure your hood is shut. 

And I have seen wiper motors just go bad for no reason.


----------



## HiTechCD (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks for responding so quick! I read that webpage before posting this. Hood definetely closed tight. My question is, if it is the wiper motor and I have it replaced, will BOTH Fault Codes be wiped?

Or is that Databus code something else I need to look at (relay, fuse, wire, etc?) that is perhaps near but not exactly the wiper motor?

God knows the dealers isn't going to care one way or the other what code my car is throwing, and I want it back to perfect.


----------



## HiTechCD (Sep 28, 2008)

UPDATE: Dealer has replaced both Wiper Motor and entire Central Conv. Module.. The wipers work for for about 10 minutes, then two error codes return and wipers stop working!

Anybody have some idea what this could be? What else could be fried that is interfering with the CCM or wiper motor? 

Any help would be appreciated - THANKS


----------



## [email protected]ean Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

THIS POST MOVED/VACATED BY JACK TO PROTECT CONTENT FALLING INTO THE GAPING HOLE OF THE VORTEX

IT SEEMS NO GOOD DEED GOES UNPUNISHED! :heart: :heart:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaoySOGlZ_U


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

HiTechCD said:


> UPDATE: Dealer has replaced both Wiper Motor and entire Central Conv. Module.. The wipers work for for about 10 minutes, then two error codes return and wipers stop working!
> 
> Anybody have some idea what this could be? What else could be fried that is interfering with the CCM or wiper motor?
> 
> Any help would be appreciated - THANKS


The Wiper motor (Wischer) is a sub-system LIN module so it communicates via single wire directly to the 09 module via the Local Databus. The complete circuit would normally consist of a power, ground and communication wire. This is pretty neat when everything works as designed.

Additional LIN control modules may be installed on vehicles with additional equipment ... but in the US the most well equipped Golf platform vehicles aren't. The RLS is a common LIN module, but this is my 2010 Gti with wiper only:

Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 937 087 G HW: 1K0 937 087 G
Component: BCM PQ35 H+ 103 0576 
Revision: 00103 AC 
Coding: 6E180A3E90272AC48088008554008904413D0086434D8D60648020200000
Shop #: WSC 06483 444 11955
VCID: 356A218D25C7

* Part No: 1K1 955 119 E
Component: Wischer 30060 21 0501 *
Coding: 009795

Common reasons for failed sub-system modules includes aftermarket components such as Xenon lamps as mentioned here:

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/Retrofitting#Xenon_Headlight_Retrofitting

Other than the battery charger episode, is anything else installed on the vehicle that shouldn't be? Did the dealer check the wiring to and from that module based on the excessive charging history?


----------



## HiTechCD (Sep 28, 2008)

Dana:

The CAR IS STOCK except for the following:

Hella LED Tails/ REAR FOG - and I did do the MKVI rear fog wire swap under dash as specified in the DIY here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4898893-LED-tail-Install-with-or-without-Rear-Fog.
(however I did this MONTHS AGO without any problem whatsoever)

Front Fog lights - They are the MKV spec (OEM STOCK VW NON-HID), so there is no direct wired connection to the CCM - just a trigger wire from the euro switch directly to the stock supplied relay loom under the hood. 

APR Stage I Tuning.


ALL OF THESE MODIFICATIONS were performed MONTHS before the batter charger episode. I did not fool around with Xenon HID's or anything like that.

*I am somewhat convinced the voltage surge burned something out, as you indicated perhaps one of the wires. However, it still could be anything at this point.
*
The dealer is still at a loss, and in the "swapping parts" phase. I just got off the phone with them, and they said VW is suggesting swapping out the "BCM" due to the "extensive unauthorized modifications" made in there that could be affecting things. I thought they did this yesterday, but they are going to to attempt this today. (In truth, i was really drilling into that module 9 on VCDS the other night, trying every possible sequential HEX combination for BYTE 18. I was moving pretty fast and maybe re-coded this the module one too many times.)


I asked the dealer if he verified the wire continuity going to the wiper motor - he said YES, but who knows.

Dana - You're the best. Any DIRECTION you or anyone else can provide that I can "pass on" to the dealer would be appreciated. 

:banghead:


----------



## HiTechCD (Sep 28, 2008)

*Resolution*

Problem Solved - But it wasn't pretty!

According to dealer - BCM was fried either due to power surge or my excessive re-programming.

Either way, even after re-coding the unit to stock values, it wouldn't respond properly with the wiper motor well as the Battery Voltage dashboard light would not function any longer.

The dealer swapped out the BCM for a brand new one (under warranty), but charge me for $$$$ diagnostic labor ($$$) which wasn't cheap. Car is running fine - no probelms (except for DRL's being back on, but not for long....)

*Lesson Learned for all of your VCDS VaG-COMMERS: Take care when accessing and reprogramming the MKVI BCM new convenience module 09 - they are delicate and can be damaged easily if not careful.

*
Thanks for your help!


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

HiTechCD said:


> Problem Solved - But it wasn't pretty!
> 
> According to dealer - BCM was fried either due to power surge or my excessive re-programming.
> 
> ...


Nice update and I would say the charging voltage did it. 

The LED tails (and a single wire swap) would not have done that, and as you said this was months ago. 

The factory accessory style of fog lights is not tied to the module, only relay and on/off dimming at the high beam wiring.

Byte 18 ... all I have to say about that is my vehicle is near 21 months old now and I'd be willing to bet that car has seen over 1,000 tweaks to that byte alone ... so I should have been the one to brick one.

Edit: What are you running in Byte 18 for the LED tails? Please post the final clip with the BCM for Byte 18 reasons and personal interest.


----------

